# Clutch in no start?



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have a clutch question recently I've noticed that when I go to start my car I engage the clutch to the floor but the engine doesn't turn. I have to try twice to get her started. Does this mean the clutch needs to be readjusted or worse? 06 m6 cyclone grey, with k&n intake with spintech exhaust. The car has 30,000 on it, not raced or driven hard.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Take a look under your dash on the clutch pedal you should see two switches. Check to see if they are engaging properly.


----------



## c.nash (Apr 4, 2009)

i have the same problem on my newly bought gto. i think it has to do with the key dieing because when it happens to me my key wont work.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I think you've got it, my key is dying thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Humm, the key battery has nothing to do with starting the car.


----------



## Williamstheii (Sep 6, 2011)

My GTO will start doing that and showing an abs message when the battery is low.


----------

